# people from the uk,please sign this



## legion (Feb 23, 2007)

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/swords/

the goverment want to ban swords,please stop them,by signing this


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 23, 2007)

why?


----------



## reed (Feb 23, 2007)

"put up your swords or the dew will rust them"


----------



## lbj (Feb 23, 2007)

swords don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2007)

reed said:


> "put up your swords or the dew will rust them"


Reference?

Tango out.


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2007)

apparently Othello

although the reference seems ambiguous - pro or con? I read (past tense) it as con (in pro the new law) but the actual quote seems to indicate that letting dew rust the sword would be a bad idea.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks. I should have worked than one out.


----------



## reed (Feb 24, 2007)

Indeed. Othello. William Shakespeare. It concerns a confrontation. Nothing more. The sword is in your camp.
 Yago, your servant


----------



## middigit (Feb 25, 2007)

No - i need mine to slice of limbs of happless robbers that would dare enter my house


----------



## rubaiyat (Feb 26, 2007)

Othello I take it is a typical Irishman, worried about getting his offensive weaponry wet.

Or didn't Shakespeare mean it as a metaphor?

btw Which part of Popeye never gets rusty?


----------



## reed (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a thought. What will the Scots do during the Highland gatherings? Sword Dancing is very important. Use sticks?


----------

